# Some pics to introduce myself



## greatherb (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey there,

Just wanted to intoduce myself here on the forums.  I figure some pics is a good way to say hello.  enjoy them!

-greatherb


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (Oct 12, 2006)

nice plants, mine will be like that soon, ull get some great herb from them. lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 13, 2006)

*Nice looking ladies greatherb. Whats the strain? *


----------



## greatherb (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello,

The strains in these pics are from my White Rhino (the very pistil-ly pictures) and Snow White (less pistils).

These are both Nirvana Strains. I found a very orange tasting pheno in the Rhino  which is amazing....  The snow white doesn't taste as good as that, but they both knock you on your ass.  Which I love!

Other strains that can be found in the closet are Super silver haze, and an interesting strain which is a mix of (white rhino x (skunk x durban poison)) Which is now flowering and smelling like pepper.  So wierd!

Thanks for the interest...most of my other pics are in another location so I had to snap these.  Bud shots of this round will be around at the end of november.

later,
-greatherb


----------



## greatherb (Oct 13, 2006)

Well,

I took some more pics cause I wanted to show all you guys what can be done with a 7.2 mp cam and a lot of patience.

Hope you all enjoy.
-greatherb


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2006)

*Nice macro shots greatherb. Are you using a jewelers loupe with your camera? Great shots man. *


----------



## greatherb (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes sir... it's from radioshack.  not sure what the zoom is... But it sure takes a steady hand!  I guess the pic forum isn't too big on this site huh?  TBG always seems to be down with good shots...but what about the rest of the members?  I love to see pics....

I'm rambling...lol

peace 
-greatherb

p.s.   I have tons more shots... if anyone wants to see-


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

greatherb said:
			
		

> Yes sir... it's from radioshack. not sure what the zoom is... But it sure takes a steady hand! I guess the pic forum isn't too big on this site huh? TBG always seems to be down with good shots...but what about the rest of the members? I love to see pics....
> 
> I'm rambling...lol
> 
> ...


*Whats up greatherb. Toss as many pics up as ya want. We all love seeing them beautiful ladies full of buds. It has been slow over here as far as people answering threads but it will speed back up it always does. More pics please.  *


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 16, 2006)

nice shots man..keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow nice intro man. Love those trich shots. makes my mouth water.  
Welcome to the forum. hope ta see ya around.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice pics, Cant wait to see you around the neighborhood with some more pics like that.


----------



## greatherb (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello everyone.....

thanks rockydog...turkey neck (great name by the way!)...and TBG as always.

It's nice to hear replies from mods and all others!! I'll have to resize more pics and post... a little busy tonight tho. 

I hope more people look into the budshots forums... It's a good way to learn.
As for now..I'll be smoking on some outdoors until everything is done in these parts.

Thanks for the replies!
-greatherb


----------



## greatherb (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok.... Just a couple.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 16, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Wow nice intro man. Love those trich shots. makes my mouth water.
> Welcome to the forum. hope ta see ya around.


 
i couldn't agree more....awqesome way to make a good first impression  

nice to meet you


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 17, 2006)

*I must say greatherb you do take some nice pics.   What kind of camera are you using? What is the strain or strains of the last 2 pics you took? Can't wait for the next round of pics.  *


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

You sure know how to get one's attention!  Great pics. More


----------



## greatherb (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola!

The last two pics are my snow whites...

I use a sony cybershot 7.2 MP.  It's a nice camera once you figure it all out.It took me a while.

Thanks for all the nice comments... they are appreciated.

These are all organic plants btw. I love the taste that the current soil mix produces...which is now finally dialed in perfectly.

Good night for now,
-greatherb


----------



## greatherb (Oct 20, 2006)

Time for an update!  

I hope you enjoy.  I'l get some whole plant shot one of these days...the closeups are just so cool though.

-greatherb


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2006)

*Very nice close up shots of the trichromes. Man do they look great. MMMMMMMMMMMMM.  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 30, 2006)

God those are great looking ..


----------



## rockydog (Oct 31, 2006)

I love the macro shots, really shows off the triches and makes it just look so delicious. I  cant wait to join you'll in the pics department. Good growing man.


----------

